# Tony Hawk uses a Nexus.



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

He's doing an "AMA" on reddit today and posted this as proof. Cool guy.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Wil Wheaton does too. He tweeted about getting Jellybean on his Nexus about 2 weeks ago.

He's from Star Trek and The Big Bang Theory, for those who don't recognize the name.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks modded too, not the stock softkeys.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Eli said:


> Wil Wheaton does too. He tweeted about getting Jellybean on his Nexus about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> He's from Star Trek and The Big Bang Theory, for those who don't recognize the name.


Did you say Hwill Hwheaton uses one?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

That's cool....I guess....


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

That doesn't look like a Nexus. Looks like the HTC One series.

Edit: Yea, I zoomed in and it's a T-Mobile HTC One S.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MozeR said:


> That doesn't look like a Nexus. Looks like the HTC One series.
> 
> Edit: Yea, I zoomed in and it's a T-Mobile HTC One S.


Kinda thought the same thing lol. The screen is off and there are softkeys...can't be a Nexus. Plus ultimately who cares? It's like iSheep websites who post "news articles" about what famous people use/were seen using an iPhone...no one really cares.

Disclaimer: I do like Tony Hawk though


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely not a Nexus, look at the speaker grill at the top, camera is on the right, yet on the Nexus it is on the left. I agree with the above as this is probably a HTC One series phone. Still cool to see "celebrities" using Android though.

Edit: Definitely not a One series either as the top of the phone has way too much bezel.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Ooooo. Hitler rocked hushpuppies.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Hwhy, yes I did!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Eli said:


> Hwhy, yes I did!


Chool.


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Jesus uses a blackberry.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> Jesus uses a blackberry.


Really? I would think it would be a Palm Pilot.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Osama bin Laden used an iPhone... go figure..

http://www.theiphoneaddict.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/bin-laden-1.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

It's not a nexus it's some Tmobile phone. Also I agree with the majority here in whoopdi do... lOl. err LoL or LOL or lol. Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Did you say Hwill Hwheaton uses one?


I see what you did there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

00negative said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Tell me about it... This has been going on for a hwhile


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There's hardware keys on that phone...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm much more excited to find out real people in my life like my co-workers and friends who have or are converted to Android. And I'm even more excited whenever I find a fellow rooter/ROMer or if I can get one of those people with a stock Android interested in it after seeing mine.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> I'm much more excited to find out real people in my life like my co-workers and friends who have or are converted to Android. And I'm even more excited whenever I find a fellow rooter/ROMer or if I can get one of those people with a stock Android interested in it after seeing mine.


100% Agreed - I've not only managed to convert just about all my friends, but now they want me to unlock and root their phones 

I don't want to be blamed if I muck-up, though one has a Nexus S and the other a GNex - it's a shame they're too lazy to learn about all the stuff though...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

slashdotdash said:


> 100% Agreed - I've not only managed to convert just about all my friends, but now they want me to unlock and root their phones
> 
> I don't want to be blamed if I muck-up, though one has a Nexus S and the other a GNex - it's a shame they're too lazy to learn about all the stuff though...


lol, same here. i have a couple guys that actually rooted and ROM'd their devices themselves. i absolutely refuse to do it though after i did it for one guy. he told me all his contacts were in the cloud.....they werent. then he did NOTHING with the rooted device.

anyway, i have found a couple guys at work over the age of 50 that were interested in rooting and ROMing and where in awe of my nexus and the tweaks i could do to it. lol. all the young guys at work have iphones


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> lol, same here. i have a couple guys that actually rooted and ROM'd their devices themselves. i absolutely refuse to do it though after i did it for one guy. he told me all his contacts were in the cloud.....they werent. then he did NOTHING with the rooted device.
> 
> anyway, i have found a couple guys at work over the age of 50 that were interested in rooting and ROMing and where in awe of my nexus and the tweaks i could do to it. lol. all the young guys at work have iphones


Woah it seems odd that the older guys would be interested in ROMing, let alone have an Android at all (over here the older people just about all have iPhones) - but that's awesome!

As for those younger guys - bleh. They don't know what they're missing, not only on Android but on the upcoming wp8

Sent from my worn-out Defy


----------

